

Ask HN: Where to publish papers? - xcubic

Where do you publish papers related to computer, programming and the like?
======
ChuckMcM
Where they are accepted?

More seriously depends on the area of study, publish them at a conference if
accepted there, publish them in a journal related to the topic, or publish
them in CACM or IEEE Spectrum.

Generally Universities have good^h^h^h^hrelationships with most of the
publishers and can point you at who would be most appropriate.

~~~
xcubic
Thank you for your reply.

At the moment I am only interested in searching and note publishing :) But you
gave me where to start.

I usually only use science direct for physics related papers.

